# Micro/Vacuum Kiln . . . .



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't know what kind of coin they want, or what kind of quality they have, but this sure is tempting . . . .

*Probably Chinese Junk*

I did request a quote. Not that I can afford one but maybe I can't afford to not get one.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 19, 2013)

cupla of the Amish guys around here have versions of vacum kilns. one is 16 ft long by 4 ft wide by 3 ft high he has alot of maintainance on the rubber membrane. His also gets the heat from his outdoor boiler woodstove (oh yeah yall prob dont know about them) work like a charm. No dissimalr woods or diff thicknesses though. I can ask him more if ya need cl


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

If it's Amish I imagine it have been scarfed together and probably works like clockwork. I'd love to see pics but realize that is probably not possible.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

I already got a response from the China lady who is the USA rep. She sent a slick marketing package. To heck with the kiln, I want that cool suit!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 19, 2013)

Did she dare send the price sheet?

Dave


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2013)

No, I have to select the model I want first. Then after that I'm sure I'll have to select the options. Once that's done no doubt I will need to select the accessories. Then, I will need to speak to a factory rep who cannot speak Texan . . . .


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I already got a response from the China lady who is the USA rep. She sent a slick marketing package. To heck with the kiln, I want that cool suit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 35159


I believe the suit may be necessary secondary to the heavy lead content in the paint or any air from the manufacturing district trapped inside the tank...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 21, 2013)

Vacutherm located in Warren VT. makes some nice looking units and they have been around for over 30 years. I think I found pricing on their website once they are pretty big money. If I thought there was enough demand for quick turn around kiln drying I would consider one myself. They will dry fresh cut lumber in 48 hours. That would be pretty cool forest to furniture in a week.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2013)

I've heard of vacutherm but if I ever buy one as opposed to building it, it will be from Den Socling in PA. His company manufactures vacuum kilns par excellence and they have them all over the planet. I thought the Chinese unit was cool looking just because of the spacesuit but Doc is probably right, it's might be part of the kit just so the user can survive the experience.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope to visit the Vacutherm factory sometime it is less than a two hour drive for me. I think one could make money on fast turn around drying if there were enough demand. I have seen times I would have paid a premium price to get lumber dried that fast. I am planning to pull a few logs out of the swamp this winter to saw into lumber for a solar kiln. Getting tired of trying to air dry hard wood in our humid summer air. Maple sawed in April is still at 15% and not likely to change much this winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

